

Show HN: Read Later – Quickly save links to read later  - timl88
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read-later/hleifpgbhiladknmecmkpgbgfmlnjhoh

======
timl88
A chrome extension I created to sync links to other browser that I want to
read but don't have time for. A better solution then using bookmarks.

------
noorie
Interesting, crowded market place though

------
kpennell
Pocket works well.

